# Trijicon..



## pastoocha (Jan 4, 2009)

Trijicon..Trijicon glowing bright
in the darkness of the night
what poor mortal hand or eye
doth fear thy mortal symmety...

Just put a pair on a sig 225....really pleased...

ArtinSC

all yaneed is love and a .45


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

My P220 came with factory night sights and I like them better than the Trijicons on some of my Glocks. I went with Meprolights on my G19 last month, and I do like the Mepros better and they happen to be cheaper. Either way, the addition of night sights on any SD pistol is definitely a benefit.


----------



## glockster17 (Dec 16, 2008)

*TFO's*

I agree night sights are a great nad needed investment on a defensive handgun.
I like the Sig sights and Trijicon as well but I LOVE the Tru Glo Fiber Optic night sights. Can't put them on my M&p or I would, dont think they're available for it but I have them on 2 G-17's a G-23 and My XD .45.
Check 'em out if you can. I'll try and post a pic.
brokenimage
Dang! I guess i don't know how but they are worth a look, very bright day or night!


----------

